# PS Tut für Karneval - Konfetti Luftschlangen etc.



## bryce (29. Dezember 2003)

Hallo ...

ich bin immer auf der Suche nach guten Tutorials.

Dieses mal bräuchte ich zum Thema Karnevall ein paar Tutorials 

zB. wie zeichnet man:

Clowns, abgeschnittene Krawatten, Konfetti, Luftschlangen usw.

Besonders letztere beiden sind sehr wichtig!

Da ich kein begnadeter Grafiker bin brauche ich halt immer Tuts ..

naja .. wäre auf jeden Fall dankbar für jegliche Hinweise ...

Gruss
Peter


----------



## c00lzero (11. Januar 2005)

Ist zwar schon eine Weile her... aber ich schliesse mich deiner Suche an 
Hat jemand Tips?


----------



## ShadowMan (12. Januar 2005)

Hi du!

Ich würde dir raten Fotos zu machen und diese dann freizustellen  So bekommst du auf jeden Fall das beste Ergebnis. Falls es nun unbedingt comicartig sein muss würde ich einfach eine neue Ebene erzeugen und die Krawatte nachzeichnen.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------

